# Prayers Of Thanksgiving



## spnadmin (Jul 23, 2008)

How do we give thanks in celebration for His gifts? For gifts that are merited and unmerited? Or for gifts we asked for or that He simply granted to us without waiting to be asked, granted in His own special way?  The words "thanks" and "thanksgiving' occur rarely in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Maharaj. This may be one more example of how rare and unusual is the Sikh faith. We have a vision of a God who does not expect tribute, sacrifice, and perhaps not even thanksgiving. 

I found this one shabad, and in this shabad by Sri Guru Ram Das Dev ji, thanks is given that " evil-mindedness, love of duality, and sense of alienation are totally gone." These are not words of thanksgiving for wealth, power, status, health, food, children, or even for wishes that were granted. Guruji gives thanks for the most perfect gift.

ਮੇਰੈ ਮਨਿ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਿਓ ਗੁਰ ਵਾਕ ॥ 
maerai man raam naam japiou gur vaak ||
O my mind,chant the Name of the Lord,through the Guru's Word.


 ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਰੀ ਜਗਦੀਸਰਿ ਦੁਰਮਤਿ ਦੂਜਾ ਭਾਉ ਗਇਓ ਸਭ ਝਾਕ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
har har kirapaa karee jagadheesar dhuramath dhoojaa bhaao gaeiou sabh jhaak ||1|| rehaao ||
The Lord, Har, Har, has shown me His Mercy, and my evil-mindedness, love of duality and sense of alienation are totally gone, thanks to the Lord of the Universe. ||1||Pause||

 ਨਾਨਾ ਰੂਪ ਰੰਗ ਹਰਿ ਕੇਰੇ ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਰਾਮੁ ਰਵਿਓ ਗੁਪਲਾਕ ॥ 
naanaa roop rang har kaerae ghatt ghatt raam raviou gupalaak ||
There are so many forms and colors of the Lord. The Lord is pervading each and every heart, and yet He is hidden from view.


ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਸੰਤ ਮਿਲੇ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਗਟੇ ਉਘਰਿ ਗਏ ਬਿਖਿਆ ਕੇ ਤਾਕ ॥੧॥ 
har kae santh milae har pragattae oughar geae bikhiaa kae thaak ||1||
Meeting with the Lord's Saints, the Lord is revealed, and the doors of corruption are shattered. ||1||


 ਸੰਤ ਜਨਾ ਕੀ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਬਹੁ ਸੋਭਾ ਜਿਨ ਉਰਿ ਧਾਰਿਓ ਹਰਿ ਰਸਿਕ ਰਸਾਕ ॥ 
santh janaa kee bahuth bahu sobhaa jin our dhhaariou har rasik rasaak ||
The glory of the Saintly beings is absolutely great; they lovingly enshrine the Lord of Bliss and Delight within their hearts.


 ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਸੰਤ ਮਿਲੇ ਹਰਿ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਜੈਸੇ ਗਊ ਦੇਖਿ ਬਛਰਾਕ ॥੨॥ 
har kae santh milae har miliaa jaisae goo dhaekh bashharaak ||2||
Meeting with the Lord's Saints, I meet with the Lord, just as when the calf is seen - the cow is there as well. ||2||


 ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਸੰਤ ਜਨਾ ਮਹਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਤੇ ਜਨ ਊਤਮ ਜਨਕ ਜਨਾਕ ॥ 
har kae santh janaa mehi har har thae jan ootham janak janaak ||
The Lord, Har, Har, is within the humble Saints of the Lord; they are exalted - they know, and they inspire others to know as well.
ਤਿਨ ਹਰਿ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਬਾਸੁ ਬਸਾਨੀ ਛੂਟਿ ਗਈ ਮੁਸਕੀ ਮੁਸਕਾਕ ॥੩॥ 
thin har hiradhai baas basaanee shhoott gee musakee musakaak ||3||
The fragrance of the Lord permeates their hearts; they have abandoned the foul stench. ||3||


 ਤੁਮਰੇ ਜਨ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਹੀ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੀਏ ਹਰਿ ਰਾਖਿ ਲੇਹੁ ਆਪਨ ਅਪਨਾਕ ॥ 
thumarae jan thumh hee prabh keeeae har raakh laehu aapan apanaak ||
You make those humble beings Your Own, God; You protect Your Own, O Lord.


ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਕੇ ਸਖਾ ਹਰਿ ਭਾਈ ਮਾਤ ਪਿਤਾ ਬੰਧਪ ਹਰਿ ਸਾਕ ॥੪॥੪॥ 
jan naanak kae sakhaa har bhaaee maath pithaa bandhhap har saak ||4||4||
The Lord is servant Nanak's companion; the Lord is his sibling, mother, father, relative and relation. ||4||4||

In this thread, let's discuss how to thank Him and how our Gurus expressed thanksgiving.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jul 25, 2008)

main kay deyoon tujhko
sab toh hai tera tera tera

shukar manaveve jo eh jehva
eh bhi toh hai tera tera tera

niv jave joh tere tej ke aggey
mastak bhi hai tera tera tera

kaise karoon tera shukraana
main khud hi hoon tera tera tera


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 25, 2008)

*In continuation with Amarji's Post 

Tera Tighjo Arpan
Kya Lagay Mera.!!!

*


----------



## KulwantK (Jul 27, 2008)

Sat Nam, all!  Thank you for starting this beautiful thread!
One of the ways I really enjoy giving Thanks is to share.  I am so happy when oftenly I go shopping for food I get more than I need, on purpose, then invite lots of people over to have dinner, so we can celebrate God's gifts to us, and each other!  I make sure everyone gets the recipes!  Sharing food is a great way to give thanks- it doesn't have to be any special occassion, it can be anytime!
I have, happily, been able to get into the habit of saying, "Wahe Guru, Thank you, Ji!" the first thing when I wake up in the morning, and right as I go to sleep, I like to say, "Thank you, Guru, it has been a good day!"
Sharing can be accomplished in many ways.  Look for opportunities to share happy stories with people; stories where everyone figured out and solved problems, stories of difficulties overcome, and things like that, so that people hearing them may get encouragement and know they are never alone.
Share your knowledge and expertise with those around you in a happy way; be empowering, uplifting and inspiring to those around you and you will find that if you are persistant enough in your efforts, others will do likewise!
Thank you again,
Wahe Guru,
Kulwant


----------



## dalsingh (Jul 27, 2008)

Aad ji. What a wonderful topic!


 2nd Mehl

ਕੀਤਾ ਕਿਆ ਸਾਲਾਹੀਐ ਕਰੇ ਸੋਇ ਸਾਲਾਹਿ ॥ 
keethaa kiaa saalaaheeai karae soe saalaahi ||
Why praise the created being? Praise the One who created all.

 ਨਾਨਕ ਏਕੀ ਬਾਹਰਾ ਦੂਜਾ ਦਾਤਾ ਨਾਹਿ ॥ 
naanak eaekee baaharaa dhoojaa dhaathaa naahi ||
O Nanak, there is no other Giver, except the One Lord.

 ਕਰਤਾ ਸੋ ਸਾਲਾਹੀਐ ਜਿਨਿ ਕੀਤਾ ਆਕਾਰੁ ॥ 
karathaa so saalaaheeai jin keethaa aakaar ||
Praise the Creator Lord, who created the creation.

 ਦਾਤਾ ਸੋ ਸਾਲਾਹੀਐ ਜਿ ਸਭਸੈ ਦੇ ਆਧਾਰੁ ॥ 
dhaathaa so saalaaheeai j sabhasai dhae aadhhaar ||
Praise the Great Giver, who gives sustenence to all.

 ਨਾਨਕ ਆਪਿ ਸਦੀਵ ਹੈ ਪੂਰਾ ਜਿਸੁ ਭੰਡਾਰੁ ॥ 
naanak aap sadheev hai pooraa jis bhanddaar ||
O Nanak, the treasure of the Eternal Lord is over-flowing.

 ਵਡਾ ਕਰਿ ਸਾਲਾਹੀਐ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਪਾਰਾਵਾਰੁ ॥੨॥ 
vaddaa kar saalaaheeai anth n paaraavaar ||2||
Praise and honor the One, who has no end or limitation. ||2||


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 27, 2008)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji says that we should be giving thanks every moment of life: When you eat, thank God! When you have got a home to live in, thank God —compare with others who are on the roadsides. If you are rich, thank God— just compare with others who cannot afford to have a morsel of food. When you are hungry, thank God. When you have got good things to think of throughout your future life or about God, thank God.

Kabir says, Every breath we take, we should thank Him.

Once the earth was asked (in a parable way, you see), "You have got mountains, you have got rivers, you have got trees, you have got animals,you have got men--so many burdens on you. How can you bear it?" And the earth replied, "That is no burden to me." They asked him, "What is it that is burdensome to you?" He said,"Well, when any man who is ungrateful walks on me, I cannot bear the burden."
 :inca:


----------



## pk70 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Aad 0002Ji*
*Very interesting and inspiring thread.*
*“Thanking Him” depends how it is done. Fifth Nanak says” I don’t have any thing of my own, it’s all yours”  See, how beautiful and sincere thanks are expressed without using the word” thanking” Is thanking enough if it is merely said? May be I am just trying to decipher too much out of Guru Message in context of Thanking. That is but I believe now. Gurbani directly deals with the mind, if the mind is sincere, all actions/deeds would be sincere. So I feel, as I learn from Gurbani,” To thank Him in reality is to surrender Him totally”. As long as any of the five primal forces is with us,” surrender” is not possible, so thanking remain superficial. As at another post namjap ji put in very beautiful way something like this “ Naam saying doesn’t become useful if connection to Naam is not made” Surrendering to Him leads to the real Naam Simran”,  and the real “thanking Him”*


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 27, 2008)

*Dhan Dhan Ram Das Guru

Snatam Kaur live performance. 

Hope you can open the file. It is an mp3.

*The source of this free download is http://www.mrsikhnet.com/index.php/...pany-playing-gurbani-at-the-wedding-gurdwara/


----------

